# Help wiring wiper motor please



## enfoprefect (Mar 21, 2010)

I am installing a new wiper motor in my '74 Super. The harness has a connector at the steering column plus a separate brwon wire and blue wire. I know the brown is ground but not sure on the blue. I suspect it goes to the fuse box. Can anyone verify that or correct me if wrong?
Thanks


----------



## enfoprefect (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Help wiring wiper motor please (enfoprefect)*

Found the answer. Apparently my Haynes manual that lists a wiring diagram for '73 and up is really just '73. I found another diagram online that lists '74 and up that has a black/gray wire that goes to a fuse. Like I had guessed, that blue wire on the after market motor replaces the blank/gray. Everything works like a charm now.


----------

